
One Browser Input To Rule Them All - Chrome Omnibox Extensions - acconrad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/22/chrome-omnibox-api/
======
cfinke
The site-specific search examples cited in the blog post are just about the
lamest possible implementations of this API. I'd like to see things like an
implementation of the built-in Bash commands, but mapped to various Web-
centric commands:

ls: Parses the current page and lists the links.

cd: Change to another directory or page on the current site, relative to the
current page.

history: Show the user's history.

source: execute a given JavaScript file in the context of the current webpage.

alias: Creates a new bookmark with a keyword shortcut.

export/echo: Set/echo JavaScript variables on the current page.

[...]

Actually, now that I've taken the time to write that out, I may just write
this extension myself rather than wait for someone else to do it.

~~~
cfinke
Update: The Omnibox API doesn't allow a single extension to register multiple
keywords, so I'm moving ahead by registering "$" and then parsing the input
for the shell command.

~~~
cfinke
Update: I've started coding; anyone who wants to watch can continually reload
<https://github.com/cfinke/ChroSh>. :-)

~~~
cfinke
Update: A very simple version 1 is live at
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kipnlkomdkndemni...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kipnlkomdkndemnifbahedkkglaodggl)

